# HD DTH for SD Television



## dheerajpant (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I am going to buy a LED TV(sometimes in near future  ), but right now I have a SD TV so to be future proof I want to buy a HD set-top box.
My question is whether the HD set-top box works fine with SD televisions??
And if no than are there any plans that SD users can upgrade to HD ones??
The third one is which one is better Tata Sky or Airtel(I know there have been some threads regarding this topic but still I want to know which provides more flexible plans and is it true that Airtel offers more channels than Tata Sky).

Thanks


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

Checkout Dish truHD .. It got More HD Channels and is VFM product!


----------



## dheerajpant (Oct 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Checkout Dish truHD .. It got More HD Channels and is VFM product!



thanks Pratyush but my true concern is whether HD set-top boxes would work on a SD TV??


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

dheerajpant said:


> thanks Pratyush but my true concern is whether HD set-top boxes would work on a SD TV??


AFAIK It will work if you got HDMI port on TV // not sure


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2012)

every set top box has multiple video/audio outputs & the only major difference between HD & non-HD set top box is addition of HDMI port in HD set top box so obviously a HD set top box can be connected to a HDTV as well as SDTV.as far as i know even the ancient CRT TV's have RCA A/V ports(& airtel DTH HD set top box has these too).
RCA connector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, it'll work. I would suggest you to go with Airtel Digital TV.


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 2, 2012)

but basic question is how could the HD signal be displayed in a normal SD tv, it wont make much difference unless you have a HD Tv  : ??


----------



## dheerajpant (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks all, that's what I was after whether the HD set-top boxes have another port for SD TV or not thanks guys for the help.

and rsk11584 I just want to buy a HD set top box so that I don't have to buy one when I get my HD TV  ... till than I just want to use it with my SD TV.


----------

